# Low papp a?



## laura_2010

Just wondering if anyone else has had this and the next pregnancy all OK and not high risk?


----------



## Willow01

I had low papp a levels with my last pregnancy and blood results predicted high risk for DS (1-130). I had Harmony test done and everything came back low risk and I am holding a 14 week old healthy baby just now :) good luck


----------



## Matilda85

I had low papp a with my first pregnancy, he's now a healthy 3 year old. I had an amnio with him as he came back as high risk. With this current pregnancy my hormones are exactly as they should be and I came back incredibly low risk. apparently it comes down to the placenta, so one pregnancy doesn't really translate to the next.


----------



## laura_2010

Thank you for your replys so I could come back low risk this time I have 4 other children Inc twins which where all low risk only my last little one who I lost was high risk but knew something was wrong as I had very heavy bleeding from 6 weeks and then low bloods but nt scan was OK. .. I go on 11th so we will see xxx


----------



## Matilda85

Yep, no reason to think you won't. good luck, it's such a stressful thing to go through. Keep us updated


----------



## laura_2010

Thank you will do.... xxx


----------



## Willow01

Good luck hun I will check back to see how things are if that's okxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

How are you getting on Laura? How was your follow up? 

I've just found out I've got low Papp a as well. Came back with 1 in 110 chance of DS so had harmony test and awaiting results.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi results came yesterday and I'm low risk this time around.... 1 in 14495 chance
Last pregnancy was 1 in 126 so I had the harmony test but both times at the back of baby's neck has been a good just the bloods... the harmony test came back to me within 2 weeks and was all clear
.. it's a very stressful time for you isn't it xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's brilliant news Laura, you must be relieved! Hope you don't mind me asking.... Did you ever find out anymore about your last pregnancy, or did you miscarry naturally after finding out you had low papp a and were higher risk for Down's? 

My nuchal measurement was fine as well, 2mm, my increased risk is purely the low Papp a and its making me so nervous that I might loose the baby.


----------



## laura_2010

Thank you last time ito turned out She had trisomy 16 which is rare they say... it's untested for like in the harmony test which I did have and was told all clear.. so I thought everything was OK. .. it wasn't until 20 weeks scan they noticed she was a lot smaller and her bones where short I had to have more tests and my BP was very high and her heart rate. Which I had noticed since 10 weeks but they didn't listen to me I really did know there was something wrong. But babies with trisomy 16 would normally pass away before 12 weeks it's only so many that won't hence me.. this time around I was a lot more awear and told them lol. Finding out my risk is low is amazing and I feel blessed but still angry they didn't test more for me I have also read when I had low papp a that is can be normal too and no problems and they can sometimes read a high level. I did bleed a lot too early on and have high BP xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for sharing, so sorry to read about what you went through loosing your baby girl. So great that all is well this time, wishing you best of luck with this pregnancy x


----------



## Willow01

Laura - great news from the results, it is just the worst waiting for the results but I am so glad yours came back with good news :)


----------



## Willow01

Mrs W 11 I wish you good luck with the results of your harmony testing, pleas let us know how you get onx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks willow x


----------



## laura_2010

Thank you... how long until your result now? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

They said either end of last week or most likely early next week so I'm hoping Monday or Tuesday x


----------



## laura_2010

Awww not long Monday tomorrow :) hope you had a stressful weekend xx


----------



## Willow01

How are you Mrs W 11?


----------



## laura_2010

Was thinking the same.... :) xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! My harmony test came back as failed :( I was so shocked and upset. 

I had ivf and had 2 embryos put back and they believe both implanted but one came away and I still have both babies dna in my blood. They wont do the test under those circumstances as they wouldn't know which baby was which and so might give a false positive result. 

I'm still so worried about the low papp-a aswell, mine was 0.27 and I have been feeling so anxious I bought a Doppler and was very relieved to hear the heartbeat!!

We are going to wait now for the 20 week scan and see if that picks up any soft markers for downs or any abnormalities as I didn't want the amnio.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi I'm sorry for what's happening at the moment but hope the future is brighter :) listening in is amazing and a lovely feeling :) did they not offer anything else until 20 weeks..... ? But did read a lot having low papp a and being all OK :) I'm really bad on Google still now I check the heart rate and Google. .. I don't think I'll ever change and relax... xxxx lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Willow01

Mrs W 11 thanks for letting us know how you got on. It must sort of feel like a good&bad result if that makes sense, you know there is a heartbeat there which is wonderful but you don't yet know why you have a low Papp-a. Keep in mind that I had a low result (1.8) which gave me a positive result but actually everything was all ok in the end. Good luck when the 20 week scan comes along, will you let us know how you get onx


----------



## Willow01

How are you doing mrs W11?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi willow, I'm ok thanks. Just waiting for the 20 week scan at the moment which is less than 3 weeks away now. Absolutely praying all will look ok at the scan, I've got a bump and can feel the odd movement now so I feel so attached. 

Thanks for asking and hope you are doing well too x


----------



## Willow01

I am willing good news for you hun and I will keep checking until you get your scan, I hope that is ok and I am thinking of you. This is the longest weeks of your life I am sure but just enjoy the new feelings you are having, your beautiful baby is alert and telling you he/she is growing strong :)xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks willow, that's really kind of you! Feel free to stalk my pregnancy journal, link is in my signature as I'll def post the news in there just in case I forgot to update this thread. X


----------



## laura_2010

Hi still here watching... wish you lots of luck I'm waiting on my 20 weeks scan letter do they do it before 20 weeks or after? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you! Mine is at 20 weeks and 2 days. I think it's usually between 19-21 weeks as far as I know x


----------



## laura_2010

Awww just got the letter this morning :) at 21 weeks 12th April... xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay, glad you have a date now to look forward to! Are you finding out what baby is? X


----------



## laura_2010

Yeah been waiting haha so impatient haha.... you feeling movements? Yes I had a gender scan at 16weeks 1 day and Its a girl :) :) she also measured 16 weeks 5 days by so couple of days bigger but they still will go off 12 weeks scan I'm also having monthly scans from 24 weeks which is good... xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh lovely congrats on team pink!! I am feeling gentle, occasional pokes and prods but nothing strong or regular yet, how about you?


----------



## laura_2010

Awwww Bless... Nothing as yet..... I thought I did feel somthing but not full on as yet hehe xxx


----------



## laura_2010

How weird! I just laid down to do my doppler and I felt a right kick not too hard but I was like oooh and pressed the dopper straight there and It was HB hehe amazing!!! xxx That was near my belly button.... Wheres yours x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww yay! Mine are a bit lower still than belly button but I've got a Doppler too and baby seems to hang out quite low still. Love feeling movement it's my favourite bit of pregnancy!! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, just to update my 20 week scan today. Hugely relieved to say all was absolutely fine! Growth fine so far and no markers seen for downs. And we are having a boy!! Absolutely over the moon!! X


----------



## laura_2010

Awww Amazing I bet thats a relief for you... and huge Congratz on a litte Boy :baby::baby: Roll on mine now hehe 11 days and counting.. Did you get some nice Pics - I bet you feel loads better now and relaxed xxxxx


----------



## lady3

Hi ladies. I'm joining in this thread. So glad you've had good results this pregnancy Mrs w 11 and Laura2010. I'm so sorry to hear about your last pregnancy as well Laura. 

I'm also going through a scare at the moment. My Papp A was low .548 MoM and trisomy 13 results came back 1:111. Trisomy 21 and 18 are both much lower risk. I'm scheduled for a CVS next week as they recommend it for anyone at 1:150 or lower. 

The baby's heart rate was high at 190, then 184 a few minutes later. The zoo graphed said it was on the high side, but not too concerning, probably just feeling my nervousness. I'm currently 12+4 days pregnant. 

Any advice or help or support would be greatly appreciated. Laura with your last pregnancy, how high was your baby's heart rate?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Lady3

Its such a hard time isnt it when you get the results back and you dont except it :cry:
I had no markers at my 12 weeks scan but did post on here about Heart rates from 8 weeks 4 days as it was around 180bpm and I was thinking this was high as well as the early bleeding which was terrible, I wasnt offered a cvs or anything as I did have the Harmony but didn't cover trisomisy 16 which id never heard of.... Im under the age limit being 28..
Then at 11 weeks HB was 180-190... and then at 16 weeks it was around 170 - mine at the moment is 150 and can go upto 160 if Im moving around. but more 150 max.
I went to my MW about this back then who did say thats on the high end, as I knew something wasnt right but they didnt listen to me..
I have booked my self in today for a well being scan so looking foward to that they check baby and measurements ect so will update later.... xxxxxx


----------



## lady3

laura_2010 said:


> Hi Lady3
> 
> Its such a hard time isnt it when you get the results back and you dont except it :cry:
> I had no markers at my 12 weeks scan but did post on here about Heart rates from 8 weeks 4 days as it was around 180bpm and I was thinking this was high as well as the early bleeding which was terrible, I wasnt offered a cvs or anything as I did have the Harmony but didn't cover trisomisy 16 which id never heard of.... Im under the age limit being 28..
> Then at 11 weeks HB was 180-190... and then at 16 weeks it was around 170 - mine at the moment is 150 and can go upto 160 if Im moving around. but more 150 max.
> I went to my MW about this back then who did say thats on the high end, as I knew something wasnt right but they didnt listen to me..
> I have booked my self in today for a well being scan so looking foward to that they check baby and measurements ect so will update later.... xxxxxx


Thanks Laura_2010. The heartbeat sounds very similar to mine and that's what's making me so nervous. In all, I know 1:111 isn't a huge risk, but the baby was pretty calm throughout the scan and still had a very high heart rate. I've decided to get a cvs as I can't wait until 16 weeks. Also I don't want to tell my other two children if I won't be able to carry this baby to term. 

Thanks for your input. Best of luck for your well-being scan. Things seem to be going in the right direction but I know how worrying it all is!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi its hard isnt it but you have good 1.111 which is good... but it's the unknown I did bleed loads and I mean lots which wasn't good... and her size was very small 3 weeks behind.. scan went well andone she still measures ahead 20 weeks today so pleased which that last time the femur was very short which this time is nice and long....she weighed 326g which before at almost 24 weeks she was 330g which is a big difference for this time... she was head down too so not many good photos but I really wanted to know size that was all from 12 weeks has been a long wait I say we need more scans but I did have a gender scan at 16 weeks... I wish you lots of luck and here if you need a chat... when will your cvs be? I wish they offered me that as what dixie had is rare and more likely to win the lottery she said xxx


----------



## lady3

The CVS is on Wednesday morning. I should get the results 1-3 days after. I hope it's before the weekend as I'll be at work on Monday if results come in then. 

Everything else looked good from what the sonographer could see however the baby wasn't really cooperating so the pictures weren't totally clear. 

I've been scheduled for a 16 week ultrasound as well to do a detailed scan if the cvs comes back clear. I think it will be precautionary. 

Great to hear your pregnancy continues to be so positive! It's so nice they're giving you the extra scans.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lady sorry to hear you are now going through this worry aswell. Did they mention anything else other than your low Papp a? Mine was 0.27 so much lower than yours, nuchal was 2mm and hcg normal range. I was 1in 110 for trisomy 21 (Down's) but low risk for other trisomys. So I'm guessing there's something else putting you at risk too? 

Try to focus on the fact that 1 in 111 is still less than a 1% chance of anything being wrong. 110 chances in 111 or over 99% chance all is fine with baby! Good luck with the cvs, let us know how you get on. 

Laura- glad your well being scan went well!! Now you can relax and wait to enjoy your anomaly scan.


----------



## lady3

Mrs W 11 said:


> Lady sorry to hear you are now going through this worry aswell. Did they mention anything else other than your low Papp a? Mine was 0.27 so much lower than yours, nuchal was 2mm and hcg normal range. I was 1in 110 for trisomy 21 (Down's) but low risk for other trisomys. So I'm guessing there's something else putting you at risk too?
> 
> Try to focus on the fact that 1 in 111 is still less than a 1% chance of anything being wrong. 110 chances in 111 or over 99% chance all is fine with baby! Good luck with the cvs, let us know how you get on.
> 
> Laura- glad your well being scan went well!! Now you can relax and wait to enjoy your anomaly scan.

Hi Laura. The high risk could be to do with my age. I'm 36 and will be 37 when this baby is born. Or perhaps it was the higher heart rate of the baby during screening. She didn't really explain about why the risk was so high but said it was based mostly on my bloods. My HCG came back as .784 so not too bad, and from what I hear it's supposed to go down the further you get in pregnancy. It's when it goes up is when it shows an increased risk for DS. 
Two more days until my cvs. I'm very nervous and questioning if it's the right thing to do over and over as the risk for the baby having it is lower than the miscarriage risk from the test. I feel I can't wait though as it's my third and I'm definitely starting to show and my other two kids are starting to ask questions. I would like to be able to tell them soon if this baby is ok. If we decide to wait until 16 weeks when we can get the more in depth scan, we will probably wait to tell them.


----------



## October9

Hello ladies, just go in from my 20 week scan and consultant app. I am under dual care (midwife and consultant) due to developing preE with my son and getting induced at 34 weeks. 

Scan was great. However at the consultant app he said that my downs came back v low risk ( I already knew this as id had the letter) but said that my PAPP-A came back trace (I cant remember the number exactly but I think it was 0.17) and he said I had extra scans booked for 30 + 36 weeks. All of this was news to me, no one else had said anything. All he said was it puts me a a slight risk of having a small baby. 

Is there anything else I should be aware of?

Glad I am being monitored but slightly nervous about this now.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Glad scan went well... Im not 100% as they never gave me a number for my low Pappp a but scan at 20 weeks shown very small baby and legs ect, I had preclamisa every pregnancy since my twins so will get induced this time around as well as small babies and step B :winkwink: So high risk that way.... Week today for my scan but already booked in for monthly scans which im glad there going to do...

Lady3 - All the best for tomorrow, ( Hope I got that right ) and update us... Every day seems to be so long this 3 weeks wait for my scan has been forever and I think having the kids home makes it harder but there back Monday then Scan tuesday.

As for me, I had another cheeky scan on Saturday spare of the moment thing..... and she managed to fit me in... so I had all measurements done and she was still a girl :haha: and was 20 weeks plus 1 day on saturday... and her femur was perfect and long, over all size was in the normal range and she was 226g which my little Dixie was 230g at almost 24 weeks... she had a good look and didnt see anything that stood out to be wrong,so was really pleased I went and had it and got a few 3d Photos too.

Hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## lady3

Hi october9. I'm sorry you've joined this thread as well. I've only learned about the Papp-a numbers from obsessively googling since getting my scan last Friday. From what I know, my low Papp number, along with other contributing factors put my baby at a higher risk of having trisomy 13. I don't know what those factors are, but if you're hasn't come back, that's good. 

I've also recently learned that low Papp-a can be a sign of a smaller baby or a low-performing placenta (although not much is known currently about this) so it's great you're being monitored. It's also possibly linked to pre-eclampsia so you may have had this with your son too. Do you know if they checked your Papp-a with him? 

Laura, yes- good memory! My cvs is tomorrow and I'm very nervous about it. I don't feel I've been given much info at this time to make a full decision on if I will get it or not, but I'm going to the appointment. I'm going to ask the consultant a ton of questions about the initial results and ask to take a look at the baby's heart again. From that info, my husband and I will make a decision or not to get it done. Im most likely to do it, but need to be 100% certain what I'm doing is the right choice for me. This wait and decision making is awful, you're right!

I hope Tuesday comes very quickly for you.


----------



## October9

Hi lady3

I hope your cvs goes well tomo, I cant imagine how stressful it is.

I dont know if they checked it with my son, today was the first I heard anything about it. Seems I'm on a need to know basis lol. I'm trying not to google or my anxiety will get the better of me. I'm already on aspirin and the doctor wants me to check my blood pressure every 2-4 weeks so going to ring my midwife tomo as I would rather have it in my notes. 

I guess at this point the scans and the monitoring are the best I can hope for &#128515; baby is going to be trouble I can feel it &#128521;

X


----------



## laura_2010

All the best then tomorrow, When I had to go in about my High risk DS I written down tons of questions and read them all off and wrote answers too, Just as they tell you so much its nice to come home and know what was said.
I think your doing the best thing by listening then seeing how the you then feel...
My placenta last time was very very poor nothing going to or from baby, as we was going to wait from her to be a viable size in my mind, but was in other hands, I also asked for a extra scan once more to be 100% and ask for another scanner to check as this is how I felt would make my mind up.
I had 2 docs sign it was the right decision I was told to do, but looking back now I had no info on this I was in hospital on one to one watching as my BP was out of control.
But to be fair they was unaware of her condition so was I really.
xxxxx


----------



## lady3

I ended up opting out of the CVS. My husband and I talked at length with the consultant and he gave me another scan. The heartbeat continues to be high at 180. It's above the "normal" range but he didn't notice anything else in the scan that concerned him. 

Even though the chance of a miscarriage is small, after speaking with the consultant, we just didn't want to risk anything. We'll have a follow-up scan in 4 weeks time as the baby will be bigger (I'll be 17 weeks). He should be able to see any markers in the scan at that gestational age. And we can them decide if we want an amniocentesis.


----------



## laura_2010

Awww hugs to you.... pleased they didn't find any thing else on the scan which is good... did he say that baby can just have a faster heart rate? With my scan she had a white spot on her bowel which was called a bowl problem with trisomy 16 and also her femur where very small and other problem as well as low low fluid. How many weeks are you at the moment.
Let's hope the scan comes around fast for you to see baby again and get a Better idea... was baby moving around and some good pics?
For me I would have opted out cvs as I feel idifferent be the 1% that would have a mc and I'd say with the results you got seems good :) xxxxxx


----------



## lady3

I was 13+2 days at this scan. In the original scan given at 12+2, the heartbeat was 190 so it's gone down a little. I did ask him if he saw anything that would indicate why the baby's heart was so fast, but he said he didn't. Unfortunately, in the crazy, emotional moment, I forgot to ask if there were any reasons why it would be fast. 

He did reassure me a lot though that he didn't see anything that would indicate trisomy 13 which left me feeling more positive. The baby was measuring on time too, which is great as my babies (I have 2 other children) have always measured on the smaller side, so I took that to be another good sign.


----------



## laura_2010

Every thing seems so good dosent it.. I did read online that bloods can either just be wrong or just come back with no problem with baby.. it's nice that baby is growing nicely on time too which is a good sign... :) at the moment my little one is around 150 and can go up to 160 at 20 weeks... before I'd never even think about the heart rate..
I hope the next few weeks Hury by for you for the next scan ect
Mines on Tuesday it cannot come fast enough I went docs today for a bp check and was fine which is good but she did say last pregnancy i was on bp tablets from 12 weeks as what my little one had wrong with her was to do with high BP too.
My other children have alll been smaller too.. heaveis being 6lb 10oz and smallest 3lb 1oz one of the twins they where born 34 weeks due to preclamsia and plectecta problems xxxx


----------



## lady3

Do you have a Doppler at home? I've been debating buying one just so I can have a better idea of what the heart is doing throughout the day and see the range. I don't know if it will make me more nervous though if it starts going super high again.


----------



## laura_2010

Yes got it from amazon and just keep buying the gel is listen in since 9 weeks so it's daily thing haha morning and night but since I'm now feeling her I don't do it as much... there never 100 % right tho... and they move so much it's trying to keep up with them hehe! But the best thing I brought it nice to listen in.. I've also rec them all since the twins as didn't do it with my first but rec them and shown them once there older... you can get once without a display or with... xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all -
Scan went fine, I didnt sleep much last night at all.. and was so nervous until my turn came, but everything looked fine she was measuring 21 week on time... a Smaller head but had this every-time and I have a Anterior Placenta this time which is new to me... She was 13oz which is around 330g I think... How are you all going Ladies? xxx :hugs:


----------



## lady3

Was just thinking of you as I thought you were having your scan today Laura. So glad to hear it went well today and has hopefully helped settle your fears now. Sorry you couldn't sleep well last night. What a stress isn't it?

I'm doing well. Cannot wait for the next appointment but am feeling optimistic that all will be ok. I've felt the baby start moving in the last few days and that's helped hugely.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi awww thanks yes stress out where I was just watching the time.... and then the odd silent with the scan lady seemed forever...
Awww glad your feeling baby amazing isn't it best feeling ever I'm laid here catching up on the soaps while she kicks then I find myself chatting away to her lol.... hope your next scan comes quick for you and keep us updated xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi how are you all? I'm all good here waiting for 24 weeks scan so not long for that and my bp is all good too... hope all is well xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey, so glad your scan went well Laura! Hopefully you feel a bit better now? I'm looking forward to getting to 24 weeks too, huge milestone, nearly there!! 

How are you feeling lady3? When is your next scan? 

I had spotting in the week, due to my low lying placenta which was scary but all ok with baby xx


----------



## October9

Glad everything is going well for you ladies. I'm waiting to hit 24 weeks (a week tomo) then I've got to see the midwife for my blood pressure. My next scan is at 30 weeks to check growth. Seems so far away!

Was brave and bought a coming home outfit size newborn (up to 9lbs) maybe wishful thinking lol


----------



## laura_2010

Aww glad ur all OK :) I have a anteria plectecta this time around.... and also a fibroid which is anteria too
. Ooh yeah roll on 24 weeks ay.... :) :) glad everything OK tho with the spotting scare... let us know how your scans go... I'm on weekly bp checks at them mo an so far all OK.... I so want to go out and spend haha! I'm thinking of having a 4d scan in may for my partners 30th as a surprise as he's working at all my other scans so it's been my mum with me so would love him to come and see a better detail and Ave some pics in 4d... xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've bought a few things already, not loads but picking up bits and pieces I like as I see them. Haven't bought anything big yet, we have most things from dd but we need some new furniture and I want a new changing bag! 

I'm 24 weeks tomorrow, will be very relieved to hit that milestone! X


----------



## laura_2010

Happy almost 24 weeks :) :happydance::happydance:
I have my next scan at 24 weeks 3 days so thats what im looking foward too then.... its spend time hehe xxx :hugs:


----------



## lady3

Hi all and congrats on the 24 week hit! Glad there is so much positive news here. 

I'm 16 weeks today s d I have my detailed scan next Wednesday. Time is crawling. I'm feeling the baby a lot though, much more than my first 2 at this stage of pregnancy, so I'm hoping that's another positive sign that all is well!


----------



## Pea123

Hi

Just come across this thread.

I had a low Papp A result, from memory it was around 0.3. I was worried too and did loads of research on it but couldn't find much online. First I heard about it was a letter from the hospital - my midwife knew nothing about it.

When I asked the hospital about it, they explained that some very recent research had identified a potential link between low Papp A and placenta function, which may lead to low birth weight. I asked the Dr if it could be linked to DS or other conditions and she said this is not the case and that this is no increased risk unless other measurements/tests are low too.

However the research is very limited and so recent - they said that it had only become hospital policy to start testing for Papp A levels about a week before I had my tests - so if I had been a week earlier they wouldn't even have checked it and i'd have been none the wiser. (I wish this had been the case as would have stopped me worrying!). I actually knew more about it than the midwives at the hospital due to my googling, shows how recent it is!!

I ended up having extra scans which was nice as I got to see baby more often! Baby was perfectly fine, weighed a healthy 7lb 9 and is now 8 months old and a litte monkey!

Hope that helps a little xx


----------



## lady3

I have my updat, and it's positive. I got an amniocentesis last week and got the results and all is well. The baby has come back negative for T13, patau's and any other of the more common trisomies. The doctor said the baby also looks very healthy on the scan and he didn't have any worries. The heartbeat is still fast and so I will be staying with the specialist for the time being, but he said he didn't think there was any reason to worry at this point. Feeling very happy &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
Awww Amazing News Lady3 I bet you feel so much better and can now relax and enjoy the Pregnancy :hugs::hugs:

Hi Pea123 Thank you for that just shows doesnt it xxx

For me I had my 24 weeks scan yesterday and everything was Brill :thumbup: shes still smaller but in normal range just lower end but all my babies have been smaller, fluid was fine and placenta good too - She was around 23 weeks 4 days measurements and weighs 1lb 6oz :flower: How cute to be in 1lbs now....... Shes been moving loads and OH been having a feel too...
I have another scan at 28 weeks which is the 2nd June... but have booked a 4D scan hehe :haha: for 21st May to have a dvd and some photos so have that too look foward too, hope everyone else is ok xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## October9

I'm glad you ladies are doing well. I had a midwife check today for my bp and that was fine. Got to hear his hb which was nice. Nothing now until routine 28 week app and then scan at 30 weeks x

Stay happy and healthy ladies x&#10084;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Laura - so glad your scan went well, brilliant news! Sounds like your princess is just small but perfect! 

Lady - brilliant news on your results, what a relief! 

October - glad all is well with you too. Each appointment is something to look forward to isn't it.

As for me, spent the last week in hospital with bleeding and a gush of fluid that they thought was my waters but was now suspected to be linked to a clot? It was very scary for a few days as they worried baby might have to be born, but luckily it all settled down and we are home now. I feel more confident with each passing week, would just love to get to term, can't wait to meet our baby boy!


----------



## laura_2010

Mrs w -- oh no :( bet that was a horrible experience but knew you was in the right place... glad it's all settled down tho... let's keep theses little ones cooking hehe! I'm a lot happier knowing that it's past viability time.. but yes it's now count down week by week :) xxxxx


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - may I join you please?

I had my test results back today. I'm lower risk for downs, Edwards and pataus but my patt-a is "slightly low". Don't have the reading yet so will call on Monday to speak to the fetal medicine unit. They have booked me in for scans at 30 and 36 weeks. 

Were you advised to take anything or do anything different? Feeling a bit in the dark at the moment!

Thank you in advance


----------



## lady3

Mrs w- what a stress for you! Glad all is well and that baby is staying out for a bit longer. 

Tooexcited- hi there. My Papp-a was low, although not as low as some of the others here. The specialist I'm seeing was less concerned with the Papp-a than the baby's fast heartbeat. He didn't give me any special instructions or really bring it up. It will be interesting to hear what yours says tomorrow. I hope all is well and let us know. Best of luck!


----------



## October9

TooExcited said:


> Hello ladies - may I join you please?
> 
> I had my test results back today. I'm lower risk for downs, Edwards and pataus but my patt-a is "slightly low". Don't have the reading yet so will call on Monday to speak to the fetal medicine unit. They have booked me in for scans at 30 and 36 weeks.
> 
> Were you advised to take anything or do anything different? Feeling a bit in the dark at the moment!
> 
> Thank you in advance

Hello TooExcited,

I've also got scans at 30&36 weeks due to my PAPP-A result and having a preE prem baby. The consultant did not tell me anything other than the scans and it can be a sign of a small baby. He pretty much sprung it all on us like we were supposed to know. From what I have read up there also doesn't seem to be much you can do. Just try to stay healthy and see what happens x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have growth scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks to check growth because of my low Papp-a (mine was 0.27 which is quite low) but I had a scan last week as I was in hospital and baby is growing absolutely fine so far and my placenta is huge!


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - thank you for your kind words.

My reading was 0.27 and my m/w said they now write to anyone under 0.40 to advise them and to book the extra scans. She also said to start taking lose dose aspirin which I have started today.

I'm having a private scan on Saturday at 16 weeks so will see how the baby is doing growth wise then. It's been bang on track so far so fingers crossed...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Same as me then lovely and my baby is growing really well. Hopefully yours will too xx


----------



## October9

30 week growth scan today! Nervous but excited to see little dude again. 

Hope you ladies are ok x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck October!! 

I have been diagnosed with vasa previa and since we now know my placenta is not normal I wonder if that was why I had the low Papp a. Baby is growing well luckily but because it's such a dangerous complication my c section is booked for 35 weeks! 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## October9

Thanks Mrs W. Baby is on the small side <10th percentile. So I have to go back in another 2 weeks and then see from there. If he grows at his own rate then he will be allowed to stay in. If not then I will be induced. But the doctor said it's likely i will be induced early anyway. 

Luckily no signs of Pre-E at the moment.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies glad to see speak haha to you all.. how do I know about my babies growth? They said she's on the smalleright size? Il take a photo of my notes for you... my last scan at 28 weeks she was 26 weeks .... measuring will update xxx


----------



## October9

I think the only way to know about growth I think is to get scanned/ fundal height.

My little boy seems to be ok on generic growth charts but they are estimating him to be small on my personalised growth chart.


----------



## October9

Hey ladies how is everyone?

Had my 32 week scan and baby seems to have had a growth spurt and is now doing better. Another scan in 34 weeks.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies... lovely news October :) brilliant bet you feel loads better... I have mine tomorrow just gone 32 weeks so we see if she has grown anymore... what did yours measure? Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxx where getting there ay xx


----------



## October9

laura_2010 said:


> Hi ladies... lovely news October :) brilliant bet you feel loads better... I have mine tomorrow just gone 32 weeks so we see if she has grown anymore... what did yours measure? Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxx where getting there ay xx

I do thanks Laura. I was nearly in tears before the scan I was so worried. He's gone from an estimated weight of 3lbs to 4lbs 3oz in 2 weeks. He's just under the 50th percentile now. My first little boy was 4lb 6oz at birth at 34+6, so it's good to know that my second is nearly that at almost 3 weeks earlier.

Can't wait till he is here now and relax, I'm not one that enjoys this pregnancy lark, too much anxiety.

I hope yours goes as well as mine and your little lady is growing well x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Update..
All looking good - She was 4lb 10oz so put on some nice weight - im back onto the line today which is good so on with to the next scan at 26 weeks... was your first little boy come on his own? xx


----------



## October9

Wow good weight! 

My first was induced as I developed PreE and he was small.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had low Papp-A with my first child but completely normal everything with my second. 

I had off-the-charts low Papp-A with my first child. It was 0.18. This was before the blood testing for chromosonal disorders. We also didn't get an amnio so it was an anxious few months before birth. We got monthly ultrasounds to check for problems, but everything looked A-OK. My daughter was born completely healthy and is now 5 years old. 

At age three, we did notice that her eye seemed to cross randomly at times. We later found out she had Duane's Syndrome, which is a super rare birth defect where the nerves to one eye don't develop all the way. So DD does not have a full range of motion in her left eye. It doesn't affect her vision and is barely noticeable, so it is not a huge deal at all. 

I think there was a correlation between my daughter's low-Papp A and the Duane's Syndrome. I feel so lucky that she ended up with such a minor issue instead of something more serious.


----------



## laura_2010

October9 said:


> Wow good weight!
> 
> My first was induced as I developed PreE and he was small.

Thanks soo excited now its getting close... Just had my Pushchair arrive today too Eeekkkk!! :happydance:
I had Pre-c with my twins they where born 34 weeks and weighed Twin 1 Girl was 3lb 13oz and Twin 2 Boy he was 5lb 1oz.
Crazy this little one is almost on step with my little man... How much do they say they gain a week-ish? 
Hows your BP this time? Mines all good at the mo, I lost 5 stone before my BFP this time around and seemed to have helped even tho I have put weight on il soon loose it pushing the pushchair on walks ect xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

CaliDreaming said:


> I had low Papp-A with my first child but completely normal everything with my second.
> 
> I had off-the-charts low Papp-A with my first child. It was 0.18. This was before the blood testing for chromosonal disorders. We also didn't get an amnio so it was an anxious few months before birth. We got monthly ultrasounds to check for problems, but everything looked A-OK. My daughter was born completely healthy and is now 5 years old.
> 
> At age three, we did notice that her eye seemed to cross randomly at times. We later found out she had Duane's Syndrome, which is a super rare birth defect where the nerves to one eye don't develop all the way. So DD does not have a full range of motion in her left eye. It doesn't affect her vision and is barely noticeable, so it is not a huge deal at all.
> 
> I think there was a correlation between my daughter's low-Papp A and the Duane's Syndrome. I feel so lucky that she ended up with such a minor issue instead of something more serious.

Thanks for your Post CaliDreaming, Just shows it can affect in all different ways - Glad your Daughter is healthy, It does put the scare in us tho having results come through as either unknown or low something.
Im very very thankful this time I didnt get a low result but still hasnt been a easy time at all, it feels forever getting to where I am now and I really do wish each day to go :wacko: as each day makes me feel a step further xxxx


----------



## October9

laura_2010 said:


> October9 said:
> 
> 
> Wow good weight!
> 
> My first was induced as I developed PreE and he was small.
> 
> Thanks soo excited now its getting close... Just had my Pushchair arrive today too Eeekkkk!! :happydance:
> I had Pre-c with my twins they where born 34 weeks and weighed Twin 1 Girl was 3lb 13oz and Twin 2 Boy he was 5lb 1oz.
> Crazy this little one is almost on step with my little man... How much do they say they gain a week-ish?
> Hows your BP this time? Mines all good at the mo, I lost 5 stone before my BFP this time around and seemed to have helped even tho I have put weight on il soon loose it pushing the pushchair on walks ect xxxxClick to expand...

I think it's half a lb a week now, sure i read that somewhere. My BP is fine, tbh it was only raised for me last time, my biggest issue was major protein (+4 by the time I was told to go the hospital) but other thank some leukocytes I've been ok so far. Hopefully it will continue going well for both of us x


----------



## October9

How are any of the current mums doing? Had another growth scan today and still doing well x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good to hear your scan went well October! 

I'm having my c section tomorrow!! Last growth scan baby was 5lb 12oz at 34 weeks so my low Papp a definitely wasn't linked to iugr! I do have vasa previa though so an abnormal placenta, hence the early delivery so I think mine was linked that that.


----------



## laura_2010

Glad your scan went well :) how big?
Wow tomorrow all the best it's come around so fast hadn't it.... I was in hospital last night I had a bleed and lost so yucky blood stuff Iv added a photo on the 3rd tri TMI haha... but my bp was up also so has to stay in... I have my scan in 2 weeks but home on tablets and weekly bp and will see the consultant in 2 weeks for a set plan eeekkk unless she appears before still having cramps xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bless you, hope she holds on a bit longer for you! X


----------



## October9

How exciting Mrs W, hope all goes well!

My little one is estimated at 5lb 1oz at 34+1, so just under half a lb a week. Back again in 2 more weeks and then I will hopefully get an idea of what they will allow in terms of birth I.e induction or what not.

I'm also showing no signs of PreE which is great. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## laura_2010

Awww lovely it won't be long for us know.... cramps went to ok at the moment but got more increased cm. They told me anything from 6lb to 7lb based on my last scan... 2 weeks and counting haha.


----------



## October9

My sons 3rd birthday is in 3 weeks so I need to start focusing on that lol


----------



## lady3

Hi all. Sorry I haven't posted in so long but it's great to see everyone doing so well. I'm now 30 weeks and everything is ticking right along. I've been signed off the consultant caseload and had no more scans since 21 weeks when all looked as it should. I'm currently with the home-based midwife care and hoping for a homebirth as everything is looking good and baby is healthy.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies my little girl has now been born :) she was born 1st Aug I had been to see the consultant at 2.30 that afternoon and she have me a streach and sweap to 3cm from 1cm... I had lots of pains and went to hospital at 6.30 and then was 6cm I went straight to delivery suite and she was born at 8.40pm i had gas and air... she was 6lb 5oz and perfect il try and get a photo on for you all..... will be waiting for you others xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Baby ceci this is today day 5 x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160805_204333.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## October9

Gorgeous!!! Congratulations on the birth of your daughter! X


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies, just read through this thread with interest because I too have low papp-a. I also have low free beta hcg and am high risk for Edwards syndrome. 

We are doing the SAFE test (non invasive screening that's apparently more accurate than the combined test.)

Great to see many of you had happy outcomes!!


----------



## October9

mk8 said:


> Hi ladies, just read through this thread with interest because I too have low papp-a. I also have low free beta hcg and am high risk for Edwards syndrome.
> 
> We are doing the SAFE test (non invasive screening that's apparently more accurate than the combined test.)
> 
> Great to see many of you had happy outcomes!!

Hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## lady3

Congratulations Laura! She's beautiful. 

MK8 hoping for positive news for you. The wait is awful.


----------



## mk8

Thanks October9 and lady3. Its only been two days and its driving me crazy. I don't have a good feeling at all. Sigh. 

But so pleased many if you have had good outcomes.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Laura - congratulations!!! She's gorgeous and fast labour! Well done x

Mk8 - I hope all turns out well for you. The waiting and worrying is so hard but try to stay positive. What was your Papp a do you know? 

Can't believe my little man is nearly 4 weeks old but still not due to be born for another week! He is doing so well, was 5lb 2 at birth and is 6lb 11 today! <3


----------



## mk8

Mrs W 11 said:


> Laura - congratulations!!! She's gorgeous and fast labour! Well done x
> 
> Mk8 - I hope all turns out well for you. The waiting and worrying is so hard but try to stay positive. What was your Papp a do you know?
> 
> Can't believe my little man is nearly 4 weeks old but still not due to be born for another week! He is doing so well, was 5lb 2 at birth and is 6lb 11 today! <3

Hiya. My papp-a was 0.668iu/I equivalent to 0.294MoM so very low I think. 

Hcg was 19.83iU/I equivalent to 0.395MoM.

Today I had an awful day. Just thought the results all day. I know worrying achieves nothing but it's so hard not to. Praying so hard that bubs will be OK.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mine was very low too, 0.27 I think. And baby is asleep in my arms. During my pregnancy I bled through first tri, high downs risk at 12 weeks and low Papp a, placenta previa with bleeding and vasa previa, several hospital stays and all this after 3 ivfs to get pregnant! Against all the odds and baby was fine so try as much as you can to relax and not think the worst yet. Until you get the results nothing is certain x


----------



## mk8

Thanks Mrs W. You have been through quite a journey! I'm so pleased to see you had a happy ending. You give me hope. 

I too bled a bit in first tri. I had a subchorionic haemorrhage by the sac and the fertility clinic told me at my early scans (5, 6, 8 weeks) that there were two cysts on my placenta. I had no idea what that meant. They said let's keep and eye but it can just happen. Each scan the cyst got smaller so it was absorbing itself. Wondering if all that is a sign something is up with my placenta. I guess I can only wait and see.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Looking back I believe my low Papp a was as a result of my abnormal placenta and it was the low Papp a (and my age) that gave me the high risk of Down's. So perhaps it could be your placental issues behind your result? When will you get your results?


----------



## mk8

Hopefully by Mon. I'm trying to stay optimistic but at same time trying to not get hopes up. So hard.


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 

Wanted to update you (and other readers who may come on here looking for information) that my SAFE test came back and indicated I was low risk of downs, Edwards and patau. So relieved. 

But they said with low papp-a they need to do extra monitoring because of poss placenta issues. On top of that i also have gestational diabetes now. 

Wondering what additional monitoring you had with low papp-a ladies. Also did you make any lifestyle changes and take any meds? Thanks for any info you can offer.


----------



## October9

mk8 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Wanted to update you (and other readers who may come on here looking for information) that my SAFE test came back and indicated I was low risk of downs, Edwards and patau. So relieved.
> 
> But they said with low papp-a they need to do extra monitoring because of poss placenta issues. On top of that i also have gestational diabetes now.
> 
> Wondering what additional monitoring you had with low papp-a ladies. Also did you make any lifestyle changes and take any meds? Thanks for any info you can offer.

That's great news congratulations!!

I'm in the UK. Due to my low Papp-a and previous pre-,e, i Had to take aspirin from 12 weeks, Bp monitored every 2-4 weeks and extra growth scans at 30, 32, 34 and 36 weeks. Also have a consultant & day unit check today at 40+1.

No lifestyle changes made x


----------



## mk8

Thanks October! How far along are you now? Sorry if you have said before. 

I called my midwife today and asked about aspirin but she said they don't suggest that and each hospital is different. Hmm... 

I have scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. Nothing else for the moment.


----------



## October9

I'm 40+1 today and consultant is happy to let me keep going as baby and placenta seem good so far.

I think there's mixed reviews with the aspirin. I stopped taking mine at 37 weeks so who knows how much it has helped x


----------



## mk8

Ohhhh not long until you meet little one!! Good luck with the delivery!!


----------



## DannaD

Hey, just jumping in. 
I had low papp-a and only got a "bonus" growth scan at 32 weeks because of it. Baby was/is perfect, she just came a bit small at 6.3 lbs :)


----------



## October9

DS2 was born at 41+1 weighing 8lb 2oz. Not impacted by low Papp-a at all x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats October!! 

I had scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks for my low Papp a. X


----------

